
Ask HN: Learning Bazel Build System - safderali5
Looking for any course or tutorial to help me learn bazel in a structured way
======
malkia
This bootcamp might help you, it comes with github repo too ->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGOEq5FdNUQ&list=PLxNYxgaZ8R...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGOEq5FdNUQ&list=PLxNYxgaZ8Rsf-7g43Z8LyXct9ax6egdSj&index=33&t=0s)

------
jingwen
[https://github.com/bazelbuild/codelabs](https://github.com/bazelbuild/codelabs)

